# Seeking players for Star Wars: Dawn of Defiance



## Mr. Beef (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm looking for players to get together to play the Star Wars: Dawn of Defiance Campaign being put out by Wizards of the Coast. I'm more than willing to be a Game Master, but I'm going to be new at it so I need some people who are a bit patient. 

Ideally you should be a mature gamer, have a good working knowledge of the Star Wars Saga Edition, be willing to spend a few (I'd say like four or five) hours a month getting together on a Saturday or Sunday and playing a game, and MUST NOT have a win at all costs attitude. More than likely I'd like to do it over IRC, so having that is a plus too.

I will be starting characters at level one so if you can come up with a good character idea, and HAVE NOT read any of the Dawn of Defiance information.

I will come up with a criteria for characters and a number of players for the game by the end of next week, so e-mail me by Friday January 4, 2008 if you are intrested in playing.  

Thank you,
Mr. Beef


----------

